# Scope



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I know this has been brought up many times but I am getting a new scope for my 270 and I'm having trouble deciding what exactly to get. I am leaning towards a deal that Cabelas has tha has a Burris 4.5-14X42 scope with Ballistic Plex Recticle (really want a scope with something similiar) that normally runs for 390 and this comes with a spotting scope (also Burris) and the total price is $370. But I was also looking at a couple Leupold scopes, Rifleman and VX-I, and considering a Nikon. Any advice would help. BTW wanting to keep it under $500.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Not much advice for most of us to give if you are wanting to keep it under $500. My personal experience, got with the Nikon Monarch with the adjustable objective.

In my experience that is the best way to go for under $500.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The new Nikon Monarch is 1/4 inch clicks instead of 1/8. I much prefer the 1/4. The nice thing about the Monarch is the side paralax ajustment. Also the clarity of the Monarch will only be beat by the Ziess or Swarovski.

Here you go: http://www.swfa.com/pc-8769-2201-nikon- ... scope.aspx


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> Also the clarity of the Monarch will only be beat by the Ziess or Swarovski.


Ooooohhhh, that's a slippery slope you're traveling on there........


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I would seriously look at the Zeiss conquest. It's an amazing scope and can get it for under $500.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would get a USED Kahles or Swarovski... Who cares if the outside has a couple of scratches? The inside will work just as good as new. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

smk said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Also the clarity of the Monarch will only be beat by the Ziess or Swarovski.
> ...


Yes, I would bet money there are others (Meopta, Leica, Khales, Nightforce and a whole list that I can't afford) . Just that I haven't tried them. I have a ($1200 todays price) Leupold, and the Monarch is clearer than that scope. The funny thing is my old Leupolds are much better than my new ones. If your using and old Leupold and don't believe my statement about the Monarch being clearer you need to look through a new Leupold.

I should have said they beat Leupold, B&L, Bushnell, Burris, Sightron, Simmons, Swift, Tasco, etc.

Slllliiiiiiiiding away for now.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks everybody. I foregot to ask this earlier, Does anybody know anything about those Alaskan Guide scopes from Cabelas? I kinda like the looks but know nothing about them. Thanks


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

for the puprose you are using the gun for the alaskan guide is a great scope, you dont need to spen several hundred dollars on a big name. also the other cabelas brans are good.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

I bought a 2-7x32 Alaskan Guide from the online Bargain Cave for $99 this winter. Nice little scope!

Essentially a Bushnell Elite ... even made in the same factory IIRC ...


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

Scope? It works great for bad breath..........


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm sorry I'm asking about different scopes, but there are so many out there I keep finding more that strike my intrest. I am starting to wonder about those Buckmaster and Pro-Staff scopes from Nikon. I went and looked at some VX-Is at a gunshop, and really liked them, but he didn't have many Nikons that I could compare to. After looking closer at those Alaskan Guide scopes, is that they cost about as much as a lower end Leupold or Nikon. As stated before, I really want one with a recticle that you hold a different crosshair for different ranges. (Kinda like a mil-dot, calibrated for calibers similiar to a 270) Most of these I'm looking at (VX-I, Buckmaster. Pro-Staff, and Burris Fullfield II) have these. The Monarch looks like a good scope, but it is,as stated earlier, paying quite a bit for the name. But don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it isn't a good scope either.I did see Cabelas has an Alaskan Guide modle with the different sized circles that fit over a deer's chest cavity and fins range, and does the holdover deal. Kinda like the looks of it and it is alot cheaper than those Shepards scopes. Thanks for all the advice so far, and don't think that I am arguing with the advice given to me, I just want to make the best choice possible.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

the cabelas deal on theb urris is a good deal, also, check out sightron scopes, they have deals of the like offten on similar scopes with free bino's or spotting scopes too, and are also great scopes, as for getting a used swarovski or Ziess, be for warned, alot or the makers will only honor the warrenty to the orijinal buyer, and another thing most of these two makers, have different adjustments than 1/4 or 1/8 inch per click, so they take some getting used to! I sold scopes for 10+ years, and I had the least amount of leupolds ever come back for repairs, out of all the brands!
so I am partial to them, but they do cost alot for the top line one's, but to me they are worth it, but I had scopes of all makers and cost levels come back for problems, all, and I mean ALL the scope makers never complained about fixing a defect, no matter the price of the optic, so they all stand by there scopes, so really, they are are fairly well built, more money gets you better glass, and internals to a point, then you just spend more !!, But if you like the burris, buy it , its a good scope and a good deal, look online at some of the specialty optic dealers, as they sometimes have much better prices on rifle scopes than the big named sporting goods stores, and few hunters realize this!!,
I really wouldn't buy a used scope, as you never know what was with it, and like I said, you may not be able to get any warrenty out of it 
if the original buyer sent in the watterny card!! also 30 mm tubes are always stronger, but everything else is about equal, so unless you beat your guns, or need alot of adjustments( clicks) you don't need to spend more on one either! they mount higher and weigh more to, but are stronger! you decide


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks again for all the advice. I ended up going with an Alaskan Guide scope. They had an awesome deal on them in the Bargain Cave. The scope I got usually runs at 400, but I picked it up for $225. I just couldn't pass it up. It dosen't have the fancy recticle deals, but it had a mil-dot, and I guess thats close enough.


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

hhhhhmmmm..........


----------

